# Total Noob Question - Decoupling w/ a stick



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

In many videos I've seen online, the Youtuber decouples his/her train with some sort of stick. What motion, exactly, are they doing with this? I can't seem to figure out what to do with the tip of mechanical pencil to decouple cars.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Bamboo spears seem to work the best, you place the point in between the two knuckles, and twist. Your mechanical pencil, might be too wide to be effective.


----------



## Ed.James (Apr 6, 2017)

I made a "stick" out of 1/8" brass rod. Ground two flats on it then tapered it. Works with horn hook couplers.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I take bamboo skewers from the grocery store and saw them in half. Then i drill a hole in a 3" length of 1/2" diameter dowel and glue the half skewer in. Slip it into the coupler and give it a little twist. Da. Uncoupled.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You are referring to the HOG (Hand Of God) procedure for uncoupling Kadee knuckle couplers. 

As mentioned, you use a bamboo or plastic small
diameter rod with one end tapered to a point then
filed to make a flat paddle that you insert between
the knuckles of the couplers, then do a deft twist.
This opens one knuckle and the cars uncouple.

You have to practice a bit to get the technique
right but even with that sometime it just won't
work. It is something that you want to do though.
In switching situations you will want to uncouple where
there is no under track magnetic uncoupler.

Some others have created a U shaped device that
has tiny magnets on the legs of the U. This then has
the magnets flanking the couplers which then open.

Don


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

By the way, its not "decouple", its "uncouple".


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> You are referring to the HOG (Hand Of God) procedure for uncoupling Kadee knuckle couplers.
> 
> As mentioned, you use a bamboo or plastic small
> diameter rod with one end tapered to a point then
> ...


If it just doesn't work sometimes, you need to practice more! 

Seriously, the magnetic uncoupling devices are available commercially as well. I have two. They work great on tangent (straight, for the newbies) track, but not very well on curves as there isn't enough clearance on the inside of the curve to get the magnet down in.


----------

